# Training To Failure!!



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

Just looking to find out what everybody else does in the gym rep wise, alot of posts on here i've red people don't train to failure, just like alot of other people i know, who count there reps and stop at that number?!? wtf is all that about?, if you aim to do 8 reps but you can do more than 8 reps then why dont you do more reps? the last reps are what count, you obviously need to add more weight if you can do more than what your aiming for. If you do stop at a certain number of reps and think you have a reason for it then please explain?


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

To me , it's like religion.

People have different faith , that work well for them !

Or , do not work at all, but they stick to it anyway.

Sure , one can go trough a progressive training cycle , counting reps and gradually increasing loads. It work for some.

Go to failure on the belief that's the last rep maximal effort that count, work for some too.

Both elicit a response , and have a space in different training program, perhaps at different times, with different goals in mind


----------



## Markatron (Apr 26, 2011)

i think there are a lot of variables to consider when counting reps or deciding to go to failure mate, i do my set reps on certain exercises and train to failure on others, for example if im flat benching i do 3 sets of 10-12 reps, so i would think firstly about a weight i could only bench that amount of times, id think if you trainer to failure on every set of each exercise you would burn out a lot faster, just my opinion mate hope it helps


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Training to failure is a sure way to stimulate growth

But training to failure every set and all the time is a sure way to burn out and overtrain.

I just like to go to failure on the last set of each exercise, thats what works for me.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm sure I've read an article that stated that it's not necessary to train to absolute failure to achieve muscle hypertrophy, athough it is necessary to train the muscle with sufficient intensity to stimulate growth.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I'm sure I've read an article that stated that it's not necessary to train to absolute failure to achieve muscle hypertrophy, athough it is necessary to train the muscle with sufficient intensity to stimulate growth.


The trick is to train the muscle with not more frequency, not less frequency, BUT with the PRECISE intensity to stimule growth and allow adequate recovery.


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

I usually always train to failure, its working for me, when i mean train to failure i dont mean lat pull down 19-20 reps, then drop it and drop it and drop it and keep going lol, my 8-10th rep is usually extremely impossible, tbh i dont really count reps, i let my muscles count them for me, they tell me when they have had enough.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I usually do three sets and keep reps under 8 on all compounds. The first two sets I go almost to failure (to the point where I know I can't do another rep) and on the last set I will go to complete failure where I attempt the extra rep (and sometimes cheat or have assistance to get it up).


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> The trick is to train the muscle with not more frequency, not less frequency, BUT with the PRECISE intensity to stimule growth and allow adequate recovery.


very Mentzeresque


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> The trick is to train the muscle with not more frequency, not less frequency, BUT with the PRECISE intensity to stimule growth and allow adequate recovery.


and how do u do that


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Less is the new more.


----------



## craig91 (Mar 7, 2011)

training till failure is the one!


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Training to Failure? Or training to failure at a particular weight?

I dont think many people can say they train to "true" failure. I see many more training to fail.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you mean training to technical failure or physical failure?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I always train till failure when on a bodybuilding routine, some warm-up sets and one max working set giving it absoloutly everything ive got to give till theres nothing left in me to do another one, once Ive reached just one set to that point, that exercise is done far as im concerned.

this just cant be done without a good spotter though, true failure is very difficult to reach without someone there.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Very interesting article about this here: http://www.weightrainer.net/training/failure.html


----------



## md49vd (Apr 28, 2011)

is the risk of injury a lot higher by training to failure?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Also depends on your routine, for example if you're doing 5x5 you don't want to fail really you just want to get close to failure because you have to bare in mind that you have another 4 sets to do and you can guarantee you won't have as much power left in you by the fifth set, so as said being precise is necessary here. If on the other hand you're only doing 2-3 sets you can increase your workload substancially, whether that be through reps or weight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> and how do u do that


It requires some trial and error, but unltimatly your body will inform you whats the precise amount of intensity by achieveing hypertrophy.

All the trainer has to do is warm up, and do 1 set to complete muscular failure.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

md49vd said:


> is the risk of injury a lot higher by training to failure?


Yes and no.

If you tend to lack form then you can get a nasty injury, keep it tight and your alot safer, now having said that, in my honest opinion pushing your muscle to complete failure is providing a higher risk of injury.

For example look at Mike Mentzer and Dorian Yates.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> The trick is to train the muscle with not more frequency, not less frequency, BUT with the PRECISE intensity to stimule growth and allow adequate recovery.


so training that hard you can hardly open the gym door when you leave is bad?


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> so training that hard you can hardly open the gym door when you leave is bad?


Nah.Walk in lifting Like A King, Walk Out Lifting Like A Baby.  Always worked for me.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> and how do u do that


In terms of HIT method, that would be taking the muscle to the point of momentary positive failure and no more during one slow and controlled high intensity set, rather than gradually wearing the muscle down with drop set after drop set.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> so training that hard you can hardly open the gym door when you leave is bad?


Nope, that would be fine.

It's making sure you don't open the gym door again until you are recovered.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

the best way i find is if your looking to get 8 reps i get about 3-5 reps on my own and get my partner to force me out reps until failure.

I always use forced reps, negative etc... on a weight that i can just about control for about a 3-4 second count,

it's heavy and hard but I've put decent size on myself and others using this technique, most people don't do that.


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> The trick is to train the muscle with not more frequency, not less frequency, BUT with the PRECISE intensity to stimule growth and allow adequate recovery.


hows about train precise and stimulate growth ......... but do that to failure for better results ?!? looool


----------

